# Opinions on the axcel achieve



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Are they even out for sale yet? Lancaster doesn't have them listed. I, curious as to what the price is.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Im in Vegas and ill be purchasing one this morning in a few hours at the Tru Ball kiosk. 

I did handle it during the seminar last night and to be honest, it felt very similar in weight and handling characteristics as my Quest-X. The clicks were more pronounced but I can probably attribute that to the knobs being so new. The quick vertical adjust was moved to the top of the sight block so it feels a bit more natural to move around, though its not new tech. It felt just the same as moving any sight up or down using any quick release.

Last night I asked the Tru Ball panel consisting of George Ryals, Reo Wilde, Jake Kaminski and Brady Ellison what they felt about using a sight with a lock vs. without. Basically it came down to peace of mind knowing that the sight is very secure and also all of them said some words about other archers "accidentally" messing with your sight would have a harder time with the lock. Jake said he didnt have the lock on his because he moves his sight around a lot and hes used to not having a lock. Brady said he has his with a lock but he shots it without the lock on.

As far as pricing, they lightly mentioned the price during the seminar last night. I thought the price on Alt Services was a mistake but it actually is correct. The price of the sight with lock is about $450.00 I believe which is EXTREMELY steep for a sight. Though I dont know if thats the compound and the recurve one is cheaper? Ill find out and report back in a few hours.

When it comes down to it, the sight is just as good as a Quest-X, which is just as good as a Shibuya, and any other sight out there. The main reason why im getting it is because of the colors 

Ill have videos uploaded with a pseudo unboxing and also a video of the Tru Ball shooters talking about the lock mechanism sometime soon. Most likely after I get home from Vegas because the wifi at South Point is atrocious.


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

We looked at this sight very closely at the Lancaster classic (we handled a prototype, but of course Brady/Jake were shooting one, too). I just love it! But, I shoot the 4500 and am pleased with it. Prior to that, I shot a Toxonic's sight which lasted an extremely long time and I had used on my compound, too.

For me, the locking mechanism on the achieve would take a little to get used to since I've never shot with something like that. I kept locking it when I thought I was unlocking and visa versa. However, I would still use this sight in a heart beat. I love how light it is, but is still such a high quality, well-made sight. It is definitely my top pick.

Lancaster told me they thought it would sell for $380 and that they plan on having some after Vegas.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Ok I have one in my hands right now. My original estimates were a little skewed. I bought the RX model, so no lock, and it was $359.99. One minus as I am playing around with it is the vertical adjust knobs are really small so its going to take some getting used to. Ill do a little video on it when I get home.

One thing to note, if you have the model with the lock, the knobs still move but the sight block doesnt. So that is one thing to keep in mind.


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. I saw that price on alt. and realy was hopping it was a mistake. I'm trying to do this right and buy once and cry once but that's getting up there on price for the lockable version, but it doese come in some cool color combinations. If only a could have one of each lol. 
cedrake


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

So the only difference between the RX and the rxl is the locking mechanism on the rxl???


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Want to buy once and have nothing to cry about? Shibuya Ultima.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> Want to buy once and have nothing to cry about? Shibuya Ultima.


Gotta agree with gt on this one. As much as I love my Sure-loc's (and since both of mine were given to me by the late Steve Gibbs himself, I'll never part with them) if I were in the market today for a new premium sight there is no question it would be a Shibuya.

John


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

x-slayer1440 said:


> So the only difference between the RX and the rxl is the locking mechanism on the rxl???


Yep, thats the only difference. Everything else is the same. I have been neglecting making a little video about the sight. There were a few pitfalls with the sight but overall im happy with it. Though in the end, a sight is a sight. Everything in this price range is going to be solid. Im more worried about my aperture at this point... Might have to toss Barrys aperture back on my bow!


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Arsi said:


> There were a few pitfalls with the sight but overall im happy with it.


Care to elaborate on the pitfalls?


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Johndburk said:


> Care to elaborate on the pitfalls?


I was going to ask you to post what I sent to you because I didnt save the message HAHA! 

Anyways I think I was saying that I didnt like how it did not include a stock aperture or aperture mounting bolts. It had the block but no hardware. I saw people in Vegas who were using it using two 8/32 threaded nuts on each side. I ended up transplanting my lock knob and 8/32 nut from a spare Sure-Loc aperture holder and that worked well enough. 

The second thing is if you have a loud bow that has vibrations, the sight will rattle a little bit. No idea why or where the rattle is coming from. Though this was mostly due to new limbs and a poorly set brace height. Once I figured out my tuning, the rattle disappeared.

To answer the question on getting a lock vs. no lock, ill reference my previous post. It locks the vertical adjustment so you cant move it, but it will still click like you are moving it. I would have hated to lose a bunch of points because I thought I was moving my sight when I actually wasnt!

Other than that, the clicks are very positive as most high end sights should be. I feel like I have infinite windage adjustment which is pretty awesome. I havent had any other issues with the sight and I am happy with it. I could tell the slight weight difference between the Quest-X and the Achieve, though it was very very slight. And the difference between the AX4500 and the Achieve in terms of weight is huge. Though im sure you can use the AX4500 as a blunt force weapon if you needed to.


----------



## archer_dk (Jul 18, 2012)

And the difference between the AX4500 and the Achieve in terms of weight is huge. Though im sure you can use the AX4500 as a blunt force weapon if you needed to.[/QUOTE]

Thats what I tell my brother everytime I compare my shibuya ultima to his axcel 4500!!lol


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Thing is, those touting this sight are making their bones on mass weight. The problem with that is, the extreme amount of (very pretty) machining done to the otherwise very ordinary extension on the thing compromises strength. Not a big deal- until someone tips your bow over. Which most certainly does happen. Do this with the Ax vs a Shibuya (basically same mass) and guess which sight will still be zeroed.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

archer_dk said:


> And the difference between the AX4500 and the Achieve in terms of weight is huge. Though im sure you can use the AX4500 as a blunt force weapon if you needed to.


Thats what I tell my brother everytime I compare my shibuya ultima to his axcel 4500!!lol[/QUOTE]

Kinda off topic but how much does the Shibuya Ultima weigh in comparison to the Axcel AX4500? I'm gonna buy a new sight soon and my set up is already pretty heavy so the lighter sight is what I need.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I find it somewhat puzzling when I see an archer worry about the weight of their sight, but then go ahead and stick a stabilizer in the top riser hole, or add a bunch of weight to their longrod and sidebars. Now, the longrod I guess I can see, but why anyone would worry about the weight of their sight, and then put a stabilizer in the top hole on their riser is just a mystery to me...

I tend to view my sight as one more stabilizer hanging off the front of my bow. Worrying about an ounce or two there doesn't make that much sense to me. I just make up for it somewhere else on the bow...

John


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> I tend to view my sight as one more stabilizer hanging off the front of my bow


And most people prefer the feel of a carbon stabilizer over an aluminum one. Throw an accelerometer onto a bow with a Shibuya Ultima and anything else with an aluminum extension and the difference is obvious.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Absolutely. Which is why I've been ogling the Shibuya Ultima with the carbon extension ever since they came out... 

And also why I wonder why on earth Sure-loc and Axcel haven't kept pace...

I mean, you can buy a dang CARTEL sight with a carbon extension these days for pete's sake...

If Sure-loc would just come out with a carbon extension I could use to retrofit my sights, I'd use those!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> If Sure-loc would just come out with a carbon extension I could use to retrofit my sights, I'd use those!


Ditto


----------

